# is there a way to keep java moss afloat?



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

I just picked up some java moss from a member here and i was wondering whether anyone knows of a way to keep it floating. I don't want to let it free float and just start growing all over the place. I was looking to get some cpds and i read that they like hiding inside the moss so i wanted to grow my moss like that somehow. Any suggestions?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You can tie it around or tie it to a piece of styrofoam to keep it floating.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> You can tie it around or tie it to a piece of styrofoam to keep it floating.


Will styrofoam disintegrate over time? and would it leech any chemicals into the water? My tank is a planted crystal red shrimp tank and i know they're pretty sensitive to changes.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

it is aquarium safe - I suggest the black foam food trays - cut a strip and tie the moss onto it.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

ameekplec. said:


> it is aquarium safe - I suggest the black foam food trays - cut a strip and tie the moss onto it.


thanks alot, i really appreciate your help.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

try not to use too much foam - just enough to get it to just barely float under the surface - I tried this floating thing a few times and the first few times I used too large a piece so it kept a large area of the moss emersed but inaccessible to my snails and shrimp so it got a nasty algae problem.


----------



## jon021 (May 19, 2009)

alright, i'll experiment with different amounts of foam and see what works. Thanks for the tip


----------

